# Sunday Fish



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thinking of hitting Baroon Pocket this Sunday, anyone interested?

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> or it'll only be every second Sunday if you get my drift.


Aaaaaahh words of wisdom and experience Gra :lol:


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I might be in. Will let you know shortly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

If you don't want to drive so far,

I would like to try Maroon Dam again, closer for me.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I jumped the gun with this one. My wife had already booked a day out with her sister, so like Gra I will be head warden at the asylum on Sunday. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

No probs

I might spend another day in the garden, work up some more brownie points.

Cheers


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Gents, that's exactly what i've been doing Sel - working up those brownie points!!
I wonder if they realise or is it just a game???
Bring on the fishing when the weather is good!!!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel & Co,

I'm getting stir-crazy and need a fish bad. Don't think the yaks have been on the water since mid-Dec 07, which was last year. 

I'm up for this week end. But not sure of which day yet - but Sunday sounds good (weather permitting). Let me know if you are still up? Otherwise I might just hit one of the local creeks.

I think I have finally found my major leak!!!!! Looks like it was the front section where the mirage drive slots into the plastic. Only found it after filling with water then actually putting the mirage drive in and locking it down and giving it a wriggle. Kilkenny had previously mentioned that this spot was a "known" leak point, as the plastic is quite thin there. And if you regularly bump the mirage drive fins when moving forward, this area gets stressed easily. I've filled the whole section with heaps of Selleys All Clear and will hopefully test it this coming week end with the new ST fins. Woo Hoo!

Cheers, Pete


----------

